# My foster kittens



## Catlover Danielle (Jul 31, 2013)

I noticed there are a LOT of foster parents on this site, and that excites me! I wish I had some local friends around here that were as into rescue as I am. The rescue I foster for has no shelter environment, they only run through foster homes. 

Right now I took in a lot, and it's really hard for me to say no. I feel almost as if I've been taken advantage of. But it's okay, these babies need me. After these guys are all adopted out I will be taking a short break, and then I will be back to fostering but will only foster one litter at a time, or a couple of cats at a time. Right now I have 4 different litters. :\ and it's a ton to try and manage. I am constantly cleaning. As many of you foster parents know.. kittens make a huge mess. 

I have no rhyme or reason with names; I just pick names that tend to go with them. Whatever comes to me at the time is usually how it works for me.

Onto some cute pictures. 
This is my newest litter.

Meet Ellie; 


Meet Enzo; 


Meet Leo;
[IMG]http://i39.tinypic.com/35lvhaf.jpg[/IMG]









and meet Izzie; 


And then there is my babies who are 16 weeks old, and I am dying for them to finally find their forever homes. But they will only go to the absolute perfect families. These babies were both born in my home with their 4 siblings, who have been adopted out since. 

Little foot; 


And Mario;


And then there are my two cuties who haven't been spayed/neutered yet, so they aren't available.. but I believe they'll be getting fix in the next week or so.

These two are the siblings of my sweetie Sampson (avatar)
Meet Norman; my greybie. 


And Scribbles; 


and then we have Ms. Pookie who had four babies. One unfortunately didn't make it; 
Pookie was found in Rhode Island by a lady who knows I work with rescues, and she contacted me. I couldn't say no, so here she is.


And her babies; that will be five weeks old on tuesday.
Cookie; 


Tootsie;


Teddy;


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

4 litter! Holy moly. That's a lot of work. It's so wonderful of you to be so dedicated to saving those adorable kittens and making sure they go to good homes


----------



## katrina89 (Jul 30, 2013)

O wow its really commendable for all the hard work you do 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## melanievan (Jul 16, 2013)

Wow what a great job!! And alot of work and time well worth it =)


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

They are all so cute. However, I think Cookie is my favorite.


----------



## Catlover Danielle (Jul 31, 2013)

Definitely a lot of work, but they are worth it... I can't wait to see them all find their homes. 

I'm not allowed to have favorites, jetlaya. But secretly out of those 3 Teddy is my fave because he is so frisky and will let me just hold him  same with Tootsie actually. And cookie is taking time to get used to me... She's a hisser and is afraid of me which stinks but I am working on that.


----------



## Venusworld21 (Oct 23, 2012)

The most I've ever had before was 3 batches at once (plus my permanents) and I swore never again. I'm doubled up right now and it's still a LOT to handle. Kudos to you for taking on so many, but don't burn yourself out!  Learn to say "I'm full right now" it's not the same as "no" it's just a "you deal with it until I have space." Your munchkins are super adorable though.


----------



## Tiliqua (Jan 22, 2013)

Beautiful kitties!  All of them. Love meeting fellow foster families!


----------



## Catlover Danielle (Jul 31, 2013)

Ugh, yeah, Venus! I just feel SO so bad, but now all of my time is spent cleaning, and not really enjoying the babies. I want to be able to enjoy them and spend quality time with them, and right now it isn't exactly do-able. :\ But I still give them tons of love, I just don't have as much time as I'd like to spend with my 'resident cats,' and that's not exactly fair to them. ): 

P.S I love the quote in your signature. 

I want to go home and snuggle up with my babies right now. Mario has a lady coming by to meet him tonight. I am hoping it's a homerun. And then my sweet girl Ellie has a family coming by tomorrow to look at her.


----------



## Catlover Danielle (Jul 31, 2013)

Update: A lady and I had spoken in regards to possibly adopting Mario; she said she was definitely only interested in one kitten. Then her and her daughter came by tonight and they are now 100% interested in taking both Mario and Little Foot. Brothers getting adopted together... that makes me so so happy I can't even explain it! All of you foster mom's would understand, theres nothing like knowing they'll be together forever. They are a great family, too. And the fact that they would never be able to dream of separating them is just simply amazing. <3 Yay for the boys!


----------



## Venusworld21 (Oct 23, 2012)

Catlover Danielle said:


> Ugh, yeah, Venus! I just feel SO so bad, but now all of my time is spent cleaning, and not really enjoying the babies. I want to be able to enjoy them and spend quality time with them, and right now it isn't exactly do-able. :\ But I still give them tons of love, I just don't have as much time as I'd like to spend with my 'resident cats,' and that's not exactly fair to them. ):


I had babies get sick once, when I was overbooked. Not deathly ill, thank goodness, but ill enough to give us a good scare...and if I'd had fewer kitties, I could have caught it sooner. It came on really subtle and I missed it because each batch was getting an hour a night instead of my whole evening. After that I realized it wasn't just about MY limits...it was about doing better for them than they already have. After that it's easier to say "not yet." 


And now for a complete change of pace: Yay babies going to their homes!  I have a lady coming tonight to meet one of mine. Very exciting, lol. It's incredibly happy and so sad all at once.


----------



## Catlover Danielle (Jul 31, 2013)

Luckily I have them all in the same area, it's just a lot to juggle with cleaning and everything. I do get to spend some quality time, but I would enjoy it a bit more if there wasn't so many (I think).

Mario and Little Foot are going together - which is what I've been dreaming of, this makes me so ecstatic! 

The lady who was going to be coming by tonight apparently fell inlove with a different kitten and adopted one already, so there goes that, but that's okay.. their time will come, their forever homes will show up when it's right.

It's totally happy and sad all at once. You know that feeling all too well, I'm sure.

Mario and Little Foot are the two that were born in my home, in April, they were the first litter actually born at my house and as my foster experience - so it'll definitely be hard giving them up. I've had them now for almost 17 weeks, my sweet love bugs! It's funny to see their differences in personalities. It'll be hard saying goodbye, I am just so super duper attached to these guys.


----------



## Catlover Danielle (Jul 31, 2013)

Here are my boys; the two getting adopted together, they will be leaving me on Monday! WAH!!! I'll be enjoying my last week with them, though I am going away this weekend, so I won't be able to enjoy too much of the weekend with them.  Aren't they just such good looking kitties??


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Bittersweet I'm sure...
What is wonderful news is they're being adopted together! You have done a terrific job! :thumbup:


----------



## Venusworld21 (Oct 23, 2012)

What handsome boys you've raised.


----------



## Catlover Danielle (Jul 31, 2013)

Thank you BOTH. I am totally inlove. I just can't stand it.. I will miss them, but I am going to be asking for updates and if they can send me pictures, etc. I'd appreciate it... and LOVE seeing them all happy. It makes me happy


----------



## Catlover Danielle (Jul 31, 2013)




----------



## WhiteKitties (Dec 22, 2008)

Oh my goodness, so many kitties! That lady who decided she didn't want Scribbles is nuts - I would take her in a heartbeat if you weren't on the other side of the country! She's adorable!

And yay for the brothers being adopted together! My two are sisters and I'm all about keeping littermates together.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Awww the liddle tuxy is adorable. Great job youve done. I loved all the pictures!


----------



## Catlover Danielle (Jul 31, 2013)

I was getting really nervous to be honest about the lady adopting Mario and Little Foot... she seems like a really nice woman, and so is her 20 something year old daughter who will also be taking care of the baby boys, too... But.. okay well listen to the story;

We had planned for her to come over one Wednesday night and all of a sudden that day she called and said her daughter had to work late so they wanted to reschedule, and they had to reschedule for a monday because she was going away that weekend. She then came that monday and met them, and fell inlove, as she knew she would. 

We talked about when she could come to pick them up, and she had said next monday (aka the monday coming up) then she emailed my rescue guy saying she was actually going on vacation and wouldn't be back til the end of the month.

She then called me and we had discussed. Apparently she is going to have her mother who has alzheimers next week because her sister is going on vacation, so she didn't think it would be a good idea to have the two kittens running around with her there, which is understandable. And then she is going on her vacation til the end of the month with her other daughter, going to europe, and so she wants to pick them up at the end of the month. She is going to put a deposit down.

I don't mind because I totally love my babies and I'm not in a total rush to get them out of my home or anything; I am going to miss them when they are gone...

I was just so sketched out at first, like What the?... how did you forget you were going on vacation?

BUT, I think I understand more now.. her daughter is going to be home, but when shes home she isn't always 'home' like she goes out a lot of nights and weekends and blah blah, so she I think just wants to be around for them when they finally do get to go home. 

I feel good about them, but it just sketched me out a little.


----------



## Catlover Danielle (Jul 31, 2013)

Here is my beautiful Scribbles.  (this is Sampson's sister) the calico, and then some more for the Tootsie fans 



[URL="http://i41.tinypic.com/ih087s.jpg"]


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

We never hold cats for people. It does get sketchy unless you really know them. Go with your intuition. You have done great so far with these little ones. If you do decide to go with them make them fill out the adoption form and do the adoption fee. None refundable. This is your best time to get them adopted out when they are cute and small. Its just the reality of it. Holding them as they get bigger hurts their chances. I wish it wasn't that way. But it just is! Again go with your gut feeling.


----------



## Catlover Danielle (Jul 31, 2013)

People aren't allowed to even see my kittens officially without filling out an adoption form prior. This lady has sent in a whole adoption fee of $150 as a deposit, and will pay the other $150 when she picks up at the end of the month.

Here are some more pics of my foster babies.

These three just left me last night to go to an adoption center at petsmart. I thought I wouldn't be upset because I only had them a month -- but who was I kidding? I definitely shed some tears. I'll miss them - and it is harder because once they're at the adoption center I have no idea who they end up with, I just have to trust the rescue which I do 100%.

Sweet Ellie; she was a wicked talker - her coat was sooo smooth, and she just wanted to cuddle up with me, always. And.. all 4 from this litter are just crazy purr-maniacs.



Here is her sister Izzie;



and their brother Leo; 


And then, here is Enzo... their other brother; who is still at my home. We didn't take him to Petsmart because there is a potential couple coming to look at him tonight and they sound very interested and serious about adopting him.  I'll let you all know how it goes.



and another cute one of him.


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww >.<

Sooooo cuuuuute!


----------



## pkbshrew (Feb 13, 2013)

You are simply AMAZING! The most I ever had in foster was 12 - from three different litters. It was manic & CRAZY especially when 9 of them fell really ill and I was medicating, hydrating & bathing round the clock. YOWSERS! 
I've had to stop fostering as my four became very stressed - it wasn't obvious until they then became ill and developed behavioural issues which we're still addressing. I really miss fostering but my guys have to come first .....


----------



## Catlover Danielle (Jul 31, 2013)

This is my Little Foot; who isn't so little anymore.  He's officially adopted with his brother Mario and will be leaving me at the end of the month. 



And here is my sweet Mario. <3

[URL="http://i39.tinypic.com/241p289.jpg"]


Ok, so.. I was making funny noises trying to get the kittens to look at me, and Mario clearly didn't like what I had to say...

[URL="http://i42.tinypic.com/309r34h.jpg"]

Here is my little Norman, this is what he does to me... him and his sister; they are my little Sampson's siblings actually (he is my kitten white and orange in my avatar.. my newest foster failure) Scribbles and Norman will just sit in my lap and they will stare up at me admiringly. 

[URL="http://i42.tinypic.com/2077v9k.jpg"]


----------



## Neoprod (Aug 12, 2013)

This thread has been reported for an overload of cute!

I had to go find my Binky and play with her after seeing that pic of Ellie


----------



## Catlover Danielle (Jul 31, 2013)

I am seriously so inlove with my babies... I wish there was a way to turn off how attached you get but unfortunately there isn't. The tears are worth it and I will never stop pouring all of my love into them. They need to be shown love and learn how to love  and I am so glad I am the one able to do it for them.


----------

